# 2600k cant OC well on Asrock p67 fatal1ty



## warup89 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys I recently replaced my beloved Asus P8P67 Deluxe due to the cold boot Issue, with an Asrock p67 Fatal1ty. Back with the Asus board I barely had to change any settings to reach 4.8Ghz OC @ 1.48v

But now with this new board Im having an overclocking nightmare, the asrock board works pretty well at stock, but to reach 4.5Ghz it requires at least 1.47v and Im having no luck trying to get 4.6 at all [OS wont load at all]

Current OC setting [the highest one that works]

>>OC Tweaker<<

CPU ratio: Manual -> 45
Internal PLL OverVltg -> Disabled
Intel Speedstep -> Enable
Turbo Boost power limit: Auto [no disable option]
Additional Turbo voltage: Auto [no disable option]
Core Current Limit: 300
BCLK: 100
Spread Specrum: Disabled
>Turbo Boost Power Limit-
->Short Duration power Limit [w]: 250
->Long Duration Power Limit [w]: 200
->Long Duration Power Limit [sec.]: 1

DRAM config: All auto except for XMP [had to manually set my RAM's native speed of 1600]

===voltage options====

Power Saving: Off
Core Vltg: 1.450 [testing*]
CPU LLC: LvL2
DRAM: 1.6v
PCH: Auto [1.059]
CPU PLL: Auto [1.832]
VTT: Auto [1.051]
VCCSA: Auto [0.925]

>>CPU Configuration<<

Hyper Threading Tech: Enabled
Active Processor cores: All
Hardware Prefetcher: Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch: Enabled

C1E: Disabled
C3 State: Disabled
C6 State: Disabled
Package C state Support: Disabled
CPU thermal Throttling: Enabled

Virtualization Tech: Disabled
No-Execute Memory Protection: Disabled
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 28, 2011)

First, you need to stop trying to force it with vcore. Once you've gone over 1.32v, and it won't even boot at 4.5, then it has nothing to do with vcore. It's either another setting or you have a bad board. Have you been able to boot at 4.0, 4.1, 4.2 etc? If so, at what vcore? Have you tried to enable Internal PLL overvolting? although you shouldn't need to enable it at that speed, but you never know.


----------



## warup89 (Apr 28, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> First, you need to stop trying to force it with vcore. Once you've gone over 1.32v, and it won't even boot at 4.5, then it has nothing to do with vcore. It's either another setting or you have a bad board. Have you been able to boot at 4.0, 4.1, 4.2 etc? If so, at what vcore? Have you tried to enable Internal PLL overvolting? although you shouldn't need to enable it at that speed, but you never know.



Spot-on, the voltage was not really the problem but the CPU LLC was cuasing most problems, I owned two P67 boards so far and this one had a _special_ way of managing that by giving you levels from 1-5...I clearly had no idea which level meant what, but after some testing I figure that 1 would overvolt you manual voltage setting to compensate, 2 would keep it synced, 3 would undervolt and so on..now I finally broke the 4.6 wall and Im at 4.9, even though I have minor unstability problems due to voltage, but they can be easily ironed out.


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 28, 2011)

So which setting did you use?
(Have an Asrock board on the way...)


----------



## warup89 (Apr 28, 2011)

LagunaX said:


> So which setting did you use?
> (Have an Asrock board on the way...)



In this video, this guy gives you a basic idea for a good OC on this board [or any of the Asrock p67 boards]

He pretty much said:

"set the following...[@ CPU config]"
This settings are not recommended to be disabled IMO, they are only to improve stability and commonly used on temporary extreme OC, not daily use
C1E: Disabled
C3 State: Disabled
C6 State: Disabled
Package C state Support: Disabled
CPU thermal Throttling: Disabled <-This Kinda scares me to disable, even though he said other wise


"set the following...[@ OC Tweaker]"

CPU ratio: Manual -> 50
Internal PLL OverVltg -> Enable
Intel Speedstep -> Enable
Turbo Boost power limit: Manual
->Short Duration power Limit [w]: 180
->Long Duration Power Limit [w]: 140
->Long Duration Power Limit [sec.]: 1
Additional Turbo voltage: Auto
Core Current Limit: 150
BCLK: 100
Spread Specrum: Disabled

DRAM config: All auto except for XMP <-he said to actually lower the speed from its native 1600 to 1333

=-voltage-=

Power Saving: Off
Core Vltg: 1.520 <- seems about right for a 5Ghz from my experience.
CPU LLC: lvl 2 <- this is a very crucial setting: lvl2 is recommended as it keeps the voltage synced, lvl1 will over volt
DRAM: 1.6v <-I changed this myself, because I know this RAM needs more than its native voltage(1.5), specially while running x4 sticks but you can change this at your convenience.
PCH: Auto [1.059]
CPU PLL: 1.709 <- he said to actually lower this from default to save prevent heat, this is a first
VTT: Auto [1.051]
VCCSA: Auto [0.925]


----------



## LagunaX (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks man!
I'll repost when I get my second SB rig up and running!


----------



## Zen_ (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice video find warup89, was gona post similar things based on my experience with the Pro3. 

Basically on all ASRock p67 boards you can go up to 4.5 GHz using the auto overclock feature. No voltage changes or tweaks required. After that you need to enable internal PLL overvolt, run a fixed core voltage (for me 4.8 requires 1.42v), manually change the power limits and disable C1E, C3, C6 and package state. I don't find running a lower PLL voltage helps at all but for extreme clocks you may need to adjust the other voltages manually upward.

On the thermal throttling issue I'm not so sure about disabling that. Correct me if I'm wrong but that causes the CPU to throttle once you hit 90C, which is probably not a threshold you want or need to cross. I actually did come very close to that limit running LinX /w AVX @ 5.0 GHz.


----------



## warup89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Zen_ said:


> Nice video find warup89, was gona post similar things based on my experience with the Pro3.
> 
> Basically on all ASRock p67 boards you can go up to 4.5 GHz using the auto overclock feature. No voltage changes or tweaks required. After that you need to enable internal PLL overvolt, run a fixed core voltage (for me 4.8 requires 1.42v), manually change the power limits and disable C1E, C3, C6 and package state. I don't find running a lower PLL voltage helps at all but for extreme clocks you may need to adjust the other voltages manually upward.
> 
> On the thermal throttling issue I'm not so sure about disabling that. Correct me if I'm wrong but that causes the CPU to throttle once you hit 90C, which is probably not a threshold you want or need to cross. I actually did come very close to that limit running LinX /w AVX @ 5.0 GHz.



I just re-enabled thermal throttling because I was trying to get my CPU to 5.ghz stable and LLC upped my BIOS voltage of 1.525 to 1.560 and I reached 91c on my H70. I only changed the voltage from my original settings I posted earlier, so I think im not raising something needed, causing the voltage hunger....or I just have a crappy chip ><


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 30, 2011)

Did you try doing this cold boot fix on your Asus board before replacing it?


----------



## warup89 (Apr 30, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Did you try doing this cold boot fix on your Asus board before replacing it?



It partially did, but it was still there. I really tried everything I could because I truly like that board, I was even considering just biting the bullet and get the Maximus formula. but I finally got this Asrock board to work and so far looks good.


----------

